# Planting 2 plants in one 5 gallon pot



## johnnyredbook (Jan 11, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried this before? I have read about companion planting before. My question is will the 2 plant in one 5 gallon pot yield 2x the amount of a single plant in a 5 gallon pot given similar conditions. The concern I have is that since these are weeds, they will compete with each other for light and nutrition; the end result maybe having one plant dominating the other. If anyone has tried this, please post comments. I would really like Uncle Ben's input on this especially since he seems to know what the heck he's talking about.


----------



## whitefrost (Jan 11, 2010)

one will choke the other out if not both and if one turns out to be a male your f*cked . depending on how you will prep ie fim top so on maybe but i think rootspace may be the issue


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jan 11, 2010)

you might have enough room for 2 root systems in a 10gal bag, maybe. but ya, 2 plants in 1 bucket is usually a bad thing, even for smaller plants. one get stunted because its not getting the nutes it needs and dies, then when you go to pull it all the roots are twisted together


----------



## burninjay (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm no UB, but I do have some limited experience with this. A few times I have tried growing several plants in the same pot, and each time one plant was obviously doing better than the other(s). The only success I have had with this, I had taken 3 very small clones and put them in a 6" pot together under 12/12 to sex them. All 3 were female so I let them go. I only got about 2g from each plant, but they never really got big enough to compete. Worthy of note, those 3 clones were in hydroton and manually flooded, so that may have eliminated competition. In soil even that may have failed.


----------



## greensister (Jan 15, 2010)

My outdoor grow last year was done in 3+ gallon planters, 7 of them. I had about 52 plants growing in them. After i culled the males i had about 25 plants in 6 containers. They were rootbound as hell and had to be watered every day heavily, but they produced about 2.5 lbs dry.

So yes, it can be done, but know that your yeild will be less than if you gave them more root room. My winter indoor grow comprises of three gallon planters with 3 plants each. Thats just what i do for space reasons.


----------



## Newz (Jan 15, 2010)

My girlfriend's dad does this. He doesn't grow too large-scale, but he grows some pretty good shit, just from growing for years. His plants get about 2 and a half feet tall and he usually has 10 plants after he gets the males out. One or two 5 gallon buckets usually have 2 plants in them, and they seem to do fine. Not sure what the yield was.


----------



## scrubby (Jan 20, 2010)

i have had three in one five gallon bucket worked out fine, did it dwc went through looots of water and nuts but averaged 3zips a plant not bad for bag seeds


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 20, 2010)

Just curious, is this a rhetorical question, or do have something in mind?



johnnyredbook said:


> Has anyone ever tried this before? I have read about companion planting before.


This is not companion planting, there is no synergistic relationship between the two, just competition for water and nutes.



> My question is will the 2 plant in one 5 gallon pot yield 2x the amount of a single plant in a 5 gallon pot given similar conditions.


No for the reason given, assuming that the one plant in the 5 gallon pot has become rootbound come harvest. Your results are dependent on other factors too.


----------



## green thumbs (Jan 29, 2010)

i have 2 mothers in a 18 gallon rubber maid tub and are doing great i guess as long as you have room for too or more in the medium its ok


----------



## Delux83 (Jan 30, 2010)

why would you want to? space issues? try fewer plants in a SCROG. I havent used this technique myself yet will next grow doing UB toppig this grow only my 2nd just let them go first time but i think id rather SCROG b4 putting two plants in the same container just my opinion


----------



## oakgrowth1 (Feb 4, 2010)

put a divider in the pot


----------



## olishell (Feb 4, 2010)

The only time I've had two sucessful plants in one container,was with a 40 gallon pot.I had to tie both plants away from each other.Both plants(grown outside) topped 8 ft.At the end of flowering,I was carrying a LOT of water.I don't want to repeat that .lol...GL


----------



## green thumbs (Feb 13, 2010)

like i said its been a while since i posted and my mothers are doing great about equel in size and both have nice fat stalks


----------



## thedude121212 (Feb 13, 2010)

4 in 1 in about 8 gal of soil. first pic is when they were yungsters. next two are day 52 12/12. so it definitely works just not that well. next time every plant is gettin its own 7 gal container.


----------



## Ganga Cook (Jan 13, 2011)

I was gonna do the grow bag thing myself. My question is will 1 plant have enough room in a 5 gallon bag by itslef?


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (Jan 14, 2011)

Ganga Cook said:


> I was gonna do the grow bag thing myself. My question is will 1 plant have enough room in a 5 gallon bag by itslef?


Absolutely! 5-gallons is plenty big enough for any reasonably-sized plant.


----------



## ethabhae (May 2, 2016)

5 galloon 2 auto jh x slh (auto)


----------



## badazzmofo909 (Nov 7, 2020)

ethabhae said:


> 5 galloon 2 auto jh x slh (auto)


How did this come out ? Was the yield good?


----------

